# ENFP -INTJ Flirt Thread



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

@HumanBeing @FePa @DaphneDelRey @Dabbling 

Just so we don't get in trouble playing in the family friendly threads...thought i'd make a special INTJ-ENFP play space. 

Any other types are welcome to play too!


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

*Ties @Lizabeth and proceeds to tickle her feet by kissing it*


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Meep :wink:

Yay, other types can play ... Yay 
*plays*


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh boy, this can get ugly! 

I'm unable to control myself next to INTJs


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> *Ties @Lizabeth and proceeds to tickle her feet by kissing it*



*giggles and purrs*

Oh, you just might be figuring out the code you sexy freak you. Go on....


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

*continues sucking on @Lizabeth's big toe, slowly moving my hands up her leg*

*gives a naughty look, sucking on my own tongue*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> *continues sucking on @Lizabeth's big toe, slowly moving my hands up her leg*
> 
> *gives a naughty look, sucking on my own tongue*


*purrs some more*

So are you going to untie me? It will be so much more fun that way...


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

He's quick, ah ? Hei HB, slow down


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *purrs some more*
> 
> So are you going to untie me? It will be so much more fun that way...


Only if you promise to be a good girl. *floating kiss*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

FePa said:


> He's quick, ah ? Hei HB, slow down


Shhh! It took long enough to speed him up! :wink:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> Only if you promise to be a good girl. *floating kiss*


I promise *smiles sweetly*


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Hihihihi where's my INTJ to play with? 
*feeling jealous*


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Huh.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Huh.


Yes?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

FePa said:


> Hihihihi where's my INTJ to play with?
> *feeling jealous*


look, Feeps! We found you one. You might have to warm him up though...


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> I promise *smiles sweetly*


*unties lizabeth*

Be a good girl and let your tongue and mouth play with my back, all the way from the bottom of my spine, to the top of my neck *blinks eyes a few times*


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Purely on basis of my type. Hilarious.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> *unties lizabeth*
> 
> Be a good girl and let your tongue and mouth play with my back, all the way from the bottom of my spine, to the top of my neck *blinks eyes a few times*


*smiles and stretches...before pouncing on HB and pinning him to the floor. Runs her tongue up his neck from his collarbone to his ear* 

You should know better than to trust an ENFP to follow orders 

*grins mischieveiously before slipping her tongue into HB's ear*


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Purely on basis of my type. Hilarious.


Okay, let's try this one, see if he's flirt material

Hei, want to come and read my cards for me?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Purely on basis of my type. Hilarious.


Oh we ENFPs are like catnip to you. You just don't know it yet :wink:

Actually, the thread was just created so that the INTJ's and ENFPs who hang out together on the more family friendly threads to have a more appropriate place to play when we feel like being naughtier. But you're welcome to join if you want to.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

papillons said:


> You scare me xD


*grins* 


papillons said:


> Ahh sorry i didn't see this was only for the people mentioned here!


No, it's for anyone! You just weren't on the other thread when the fun and games started


papillons said:


> This sounds like 50 shades of gray



Nooooo! Nothing like that. I'm not into pain! 


papillons said:


> This isn't flirting, this is porn xD


lol...well, yeah kindasorta. It started out with me and HB playing naughty chicken on the other thread. I didn't expect him to it to get so hot! *fans self*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

papillons said:


> Ok babe, let's show them how WE flirt - with class! you know, lady in the streets and...angel in the sheets


Are you calling me classless? :dry:

(lol, don't worry -- I'm not that easily offended)


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Are you calling me classless? :dry:
> 
> (lol, don't worry -- I'm not that easily offended)


You're lucky i didn't use "slutty" instead ;p 

All is fair in love (and sex in your case) ;p


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

papillons said:


> Ok babe, let's show them how WE flirt - with class! you know, lady in the streets and...angel in the sheets


Sounds good. //laces my fingers in your and walks out into the beautiful sunny day with you


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *grins*
> 
> No, it's for anyone! You just weren't on the other thread when the fun and games started
> 
> ...


Hmm have you read 50 shades of grey? There's hardly any pain in it...


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Or ropes, ropes, ropes


Nops, nops, nops

This ENFP here cannot be tamed


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

papillons said:


> You're lucky i didn't use "slutty" instead ;p
> 
> All is fair in love (and sex in your case) ;p


pfft, that would be fine -- I'm acting slutty on purpose right now. Doesn't mean it's the real me :kitteh:


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Sounds good. //laces my fingers in your and walks out into the beautiful sunny day with you


Thinks *awww i dig this guy already!* but plays it cool

*smiles at you with big eyes*
Soooo....what are you doing in this city all alone?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

papillons said:


> Hmm have you read 50 shades of grey? There's hardly any pain in it...


Nope, never read it. I've heard that it isn't very well written, and also that it was inspired by the Twilight series, which makes me shudder!


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> pfft, that would be fine -- I'm acting slutty on purpose right now. Doesn't mean it's the real me :kitteh:


I know that darling, don't worry


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *pulls hair back to allow for closer inspection, still gazing trustfully into Dr. Being's eyes*
> 
> The ears, huh? I'm thinking you might have a little fetish...


There is potential for many things, including fetishes, in this case it's merely my limited experience which results in sometimes less than creative approaches :wink:

*examines ear* *licks earlobes once for good measure*


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Nope, never read it. I've heard that it isn't very well written, and also that it was inspired by the Twilight series, which makes me shudder!


It is indeed written very poorly. I was curious about it, that's why i read it. There really isn't much pain in it. But the plot is very repetitive and has no depth


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

papillons said:


> Thinks *awww i dig this guy already!* but plays it cool
> 
> *smiles at you with big eyes*
> Soooo....what are you doing in this city all alone?


I traveled here from far away to better find myself. But instead I found you. Funny how life tends to work that way, huh?
*grins playfully*


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

papillons said:


> Ahh sorry i didn't see this was only for the people mentioned here!


It is not Papisis my dear
:-*


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

It's impossible for anyone here, to know how I am outside of PerC on the sheets :tongue:
What I'm using here are my right thumb and my Ne-Te

So, I neither deny nor confirm anything I say here


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> I traveled here from far away to better find myself. But instead I found you. Funny how life tends to work that way, huh?
> *grins playfully*


*giggles* Yeah what's meant to be is meant to be...

How did you plan to find yourself better? *Eyes grow even bigger*


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

@papillons //grasps your hand tighter, enjoying your company greatly
I figured if I ripped myself away from comfort and routine, some of my lesser known qualities would come to light, and I would have a better overall view of myself. But I'm talking so much about myself. I would like to know about you~


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> @papillons //grasps your hand tighter, enjoying your company greatly
> I figured if I ripped myself away from comfort and routine, some of my lesser known qualities would come to light, and I would have a better overall view of myself. But I'm talking so much about myself. I would like to know about you~


No no, no, keep talking! That sounds like a good idea. Any progress yet?

Me? Weeeell, i'm just me...i mean... *does an amateur ballet dance* tadaaaa! * almost falls over but manages to hold onto you (and almost takes you down with her)*

Oops, sorry! And thanks! *gives you a hug and a shy smile*


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

//wraps my arms around your waist to prevent you from falling, and pulls you closer
Wow, someone is clumsy. ;p
But hmm, yes. I would say I am growing every day. But I have no ceiling, so its a never ending process. Which is amazing, because it would be boring if I finished accomplishing what I want to so early in life.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Tap into your Ni, young padawan...


Best quote yet!

I feel like it's a little hot in here.
*takes off jumper revealing a little too much*


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Best quote yet!
> 
> I feel like it's a little hot in here.
> *takes off jumper revealing a little too much*


*holds DDR by her shoulders, kissing her recently over revealed neck...*
I like a girl with short hair..


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

FePa said:


> *holds DDR by her shoulders, kissing her recently over revealed neck...*
> I like a girl with short hair..


Lol whatever 

*looks a little surprised at FePa, nervously giggles, slips into the night and runs away because she's figured out my one weakness *


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Lol whatever
> 
> *looks a little surprised at FePa, nervously giggles, slips into the night and runs away because she's figured out my one weakness *


Hihihihi
Afraid of the dragon, babe??

*puts running shoes and night goggles and go hunt, ops, find DDR, using the magnificent smell of her skin that is still in her nose*


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

FePa said:


> Hihihihi
> Afraid of the dragon, babe??
> 
> *puts running shoes and night goggles and go hunt, ops, find DDR, using the magnificent smell of her skin that is still in her nose*


Hahaha! No no, I'm just protecting you since I know you wouldn't be able to handle this


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Hahaha! No no, I'm just protecting you since I know you wouldn't be able to handle this


You have no idea what I can handle, sweetheart


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

FePa said:


> You have no idea what I can handle, sweetheart


Is that so? 
Why don't you show me how far you can go. I'll wait :3

NB: I've just switched moisturisers and this one is fantastic for my skin. Feel how soft my skin is... right, here... *opens hoodie*

edit: From the other thread!


FePa said:


> View attachment 211330
> your request is my command, my precious
> 
> (See, we're soulmates! I really got those caramel sea salt popcorn today)


:3
*goes really shy*

Since we both have popcorn, we should go see a movie some day, you know, as friends, but with the benefits part 

And I've heard in the past that the back row is the best row


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Is that so?
> Why don't you show me how far you can go. I'll wait :3
> 
> NB: I've just switched moisturisers and this one is fantastic for my skin. Feel how soft my skin is... right, here... *opens hoodie*


I'm not the type to fall for "show me what you can do" games but ok...

*approaches DDR slowly, smiling coyly, finishes unzipping her hoodie carefully. .. traces little infinite shapes on her collarbone, descending her chest, between her breast, circling her belly button. ..*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> I traveled here from far away to better find myself. But instead I found you. Funny how life tends to work that way, huh?
> *grins playfully*




Ooh! He does know how to flirt! Not bad...


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

FePa said:


> I'm not the type to fall for "show me what you can do" games but ok...
> 
> *approaches DDR slowly, smiling coyly, finishes unzipping her hoodie carefully. .. traces little infinite shapes on her collarbone, descending her chest, between her breast, circling her belly button. ..*


:crazy: 
*tells herself: Must be a classy lady, must be a classy lady, must be a classy lady, must be a classy lady, must resist the temptation...*

And also... @_trolololama_, @_progan666_ - I see you baby, creepin' this thread


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> There is potential for many things, including fetishes, in this case it's merely my limited experience which results in sometimes less than creative approaches :wink:
> 
> *examines ear* *licks earlobes once for good measure*


Experience does not over-ride a powerful imagination. 

*enjoys a good earlobe licking*

Maybe you should lick me again just to make sure.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> :crazy:
> *tells herself: Must be a classy lady, must be a classy lady, must be a classy lady, must be a classy lady, must resist the temptation...*
> 
> And also... @_trolololama_, @_progan666_ - I see you baby, creepin' this thread


*blows raspberries on DDR stomach, holds her waist pinching lightly but firm... rests my face there for a moment, inhale... relax...*
Ahm feels good when you caress my hair like this...


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> //wraps my arms around your waist to prevent you from falling, and pulls you closer
> Wow, someone is clumsy. ;p
> But hmm, yes. I would say I am growing every day. But I have no ceiling, so its a never ending process. Which is amazing, because it would be boring if I finished accomplishing what I want to so early in life.


*chuckles* and someone is nice..........and warm. Are you rentable?

I'm not clumsy, just happy! 

I agree with what you said about learning throughout all your life. Although, if you accomplish one thing, you'll find a new goal/challenge.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

FePa said:


> *blows raspberries on DDR stomach, holds her waist pinching lightly but firm... rests my face there for a moment, inhale... relax...*
> Ahm feels good when you caress my hair like this...


*runs out to grab a blanket, runs back in with it in a flash and whirls FePa and I on the sofa all nice and cozy for a snuggle :3*


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

This thread seems like a swing club, people at different places on the same room, doing different yet kinda of the same thing, watching each other but not interacting



Not that I have been to one
Or did I ?


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

'Ello~ All you beautiful and gorgeous ENFPs. It certainly is a wonderful day today, considering this amazing thread.


----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Meep :wink:
> 
> Yay, other types can play ... Yay
> *plays*


(settles down to skritch the eevee while skimming through a dozen pages of fluff)


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> 'Ello~ All you beautiful and gorgeous ENFPs. It certainly is a wonderful day today, considering this amazing thread.


Why hello you handsome INTJ you. And how you doin'? :wink:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

carlaviii said:


> (settles down to skritch the eevee while skimming through a dozen pages of fluff)


Oooh! We lured a female INTJ! Sweet!


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

*gives @Lizabeth a good night lick across her neck*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> *gives @Lizabeth a good night lick across her neck*


*pouts* So only my ear gets licked tonight? *sigh* For shame. 

sleep tight HB. *tucks you in and gives you a kiss behind the ear*


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

FePa said:


> This thread seems like a swing club, people at different places on the same room, doing different yet kinda of the same thing, watching each other but not interacting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the one last Friday? 

The one where we were laid on our backs next to each other each straddling a guy inbetween our legs while they were doing their thing and we were making out?

Or... maybe that didn't happen and I just want it to


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Awwwww! *hugs Daph comfortingly*
> 
> But...now you get to discover the new awesome sexy short-haired you!


yes...yes... now hug me a little closer


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Why hello you handsome INTJ you. And how you doin'? :wink:


Oh-la-la~ Hello there lioness. (;

I was having a rather mediocre day, and then you came along; I must say that this day has gotten a lot more pleasant all of a sudden.

And what might a queen such as yourself be doing on this mighty fine day?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Oh-la-la~ Hello there lioness. (;
> 
> I was having a rather mediocre day, and then you came along; I must say that this day has gotten a lot more pleasant all of a sudden.
> 
> And what might a queen such as yourself be doing on this mighty fine day?


Well, how sweet of you to say that *blushes* 

I'm just prowling around looking for fresh prey - I mean people. 

Are you fresh?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> yes...yes... now hug me a little closer


*squeezes Daph on command*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> You mean the one last Friday?
> 
> The one where we were laid on our backs next to each other each straddling a guy inbetween our legs while they were doing their thing and we were making out?
> 
> Or... maybe that didn't happen and I just want it to


:shocked:


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> *squeezes Daph on command*


Thanks :3 I'm all good now...

and goodnight<3!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Thanks :3 I'm all good now...
> 
> and goodnight<3!


Goodnight, sweetness! Sweet dreams!


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> :shocked:


What?! She said she could handle anything I threw at her, so I just put her to the test.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> What?! She said she could handle anything I threw at her, so I just put her to the test.


:laughing:

I look forward to seeing which one of you wins this game of naughty chicken!


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I look forward to seeing which one of you wins this game of naughty chicken!


I bet you do 

PS "naughty chicken," why are you like SO. CUTE.?


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Well, how sweet of you to say that *blushes*
> 
> I'm just prowling around looking for fresh prey - I mean people.
> 
> Are you fresh?


Well, what's better than the truth? (; Not much.

I'm as fresh and pure as any man can be~ And, I'm rather defenceless out here -- all alone -- on the savanna. öAö


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Well, what's better than the truth? (; Not much.
> 
> I'm as fresh and pure as any man can be~ And, I'm rather defenceless out here -- all alone -- on the savanna. öAö


Hmm... don't know if I buy your innocent act...seems like you're the one trying to lure me in...


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Hmm... don't know if I buy your innocent act...seems like you're the one trying to lure me in...


B-b-but...


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> B-b-but...


Oh, damn! Now you're playing hardball! 

*melts!*


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Oh, damn! Now you're playing hardball!
> 
> *melts!*


I certainly can't let you go to waste since you are melting. öAö

*Starts to lick* ö///ö


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> I bet you do
> 
> PS "naughty chicken," why are you like SO. CUTE.?


*shrugs* I guess I can't help it! *giggles*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> I certainly can't let you go to waste since you are melting. öAö
> 
> *Starts to lick* ö///ö


Whooo! Wow! You realize you're just making me melt more, don't you?


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Whooo! Wow! You realize you're just making me melt more, don't you?


I better start licking faster then. ö-ö *Wipes sweat from forehead*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> I better start licking faster then. ö-ö *Wipes sweat from forehead*


*almost a puddle*

I knew I shouldn't trust your facade of innocence!


----------



## veritas97 (Jan 8, 2014)

Scarab said:


> *Starts to massage your shoulders* Hmm, surprise you eh? I don't know, but it appears there is something in your lap. *A unicorn plushie magically appears in your lap* Oh my, I do wonder who put that there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, this is nice! *giggles* Gasp! You did not just-- what kind of sorcery is this? You surely know how to surprise someone. I don't know if I can use my pixie dust on you, anymore. You're made of pure magic!


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

trolololama said:


> Ooh, this is nice! *giggles* Gasp! You did not just-- what kind of sorcery is this? You surely know how to surprise someone. I don't know if I can use my pixie dust on you, anymore. You're made of pure magic!


*Starts massaging your right foot* Being in your presence is what made me magical, my fair lady Lama~


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> My lab is in my bedroom, oh gorgeous lioness~ It is a special kind of experimentation that'll test the stamina of my tongue...If you are up to it...I certainly am... ö///ö
> 
> 
> 
> Why hello there female troll llama~ *Hugs* Is there anything I can do for you, beautiful?


*yawns and stretches as she awakes* 

You intrigue me, Scarab...very much so. But for today, sadly, I must leave that intrigue behind to attend to the real world. Recover from my overdose of PerC from over the preceding week. 

Have fun playing, my lovelies! I'm going to try not to post too much today, but I probably won't be able to stop myself from checking in from time to time in between chores.


----------



## veritas97 (Jan 8, 2014)

Scarab said:


> *Starts massaging your right foot* Being in your presence is what made me magical, my fair lady Lama~


Hehe, you don't have to! You flatter me too much! How can I ever repay you for making me feel all jolly? :kitteh:


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *yawns and stretches as she awakes*
> 
> You intrigue me, Scarab...very much so. But for today, sadly, I must leave that intrigue behind to attend to the real world. Recover from my overdose of PerC from over the preceding week.
> 
> Have fun playing, my lovelies! I'm going to try not to post too much today, but I probably won't be able to stop myself from checking in from time to time in between chores.


*Blushes* Oh my...Thank you for such flattering words.

I will eagerly await your return, lioness~ Rest well. *Bows then kisses your paw*



trolololama said:


> Hehe, you don't have to! You flatter me too much! How can I ever repay you for making me feel all jolly? :kitteh:


Oh, but I just can't stop myself. *Starts to massage your left foot* It must be your overwhelming presence, my fair lady Lama~

Making you feel all jolly is payment enough. There is something behind your ear by the way. *Reaches out behind your ear and pulls out a bouquet of roses* Oh my, I do wonder who left those there~


----------



## veritas97 (Jan 8, 2014)

Scarab said:


> *Blushes* Oh my...Thank you for such flattering words.
> 
> I will eagerly await your return, lioness~ Rest well. *Bows then kisses your paw*
> 
> ...


Oh c'mere! *reaches out for a snuggle* Roses! *sniffs* My favourite! You're getting really good at this, Master Chief Kevin! I must have missed that Charms class back at Hogwarts..


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

trolololama said:


> Oh c'mere! *reaches out for a snuggle* Roses! *sniffs* My favourite! You're getting really good at this, Master Chief Kevin! I must have missed that Charms class back at Hogwarts..


*Snorgles~* You'll have to excuse the delay; took quite some time to conjure this platter of delicious rainbows, clouds, flower petals and other delicious treats for you~ *Hands you the platter full of delicious things*

I thought you would like those roses.  But, I feel like there is something missing~ *Hands you a box full of chocolate*

Oh my, such a kind compliment. *Buries face in hands* *gasps in realization* Ho-ho-how did you manage to reveal my secret identity~? Now everyone will know how Maser Chief looks like under his helmet. öAö

It was under the assumption by the teachers and the headmaster at the time that you would not have to attend that Charms class, due to your natural charm~


----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Well, no one else is showing much restraint
> 
> *leans in close and strokes your hair*
> *Whispers, "My greatest desire is to fulfill each and every one of your deepest, darkest desires"*
> ...


Mmm, indeed, very little restraint here... I doubt they'll notice that I'm nibbling on your ear, touching light kisses along your throat as I'm looking for all your sensitive spots... wait, are you still wearing clothes? This needs to be fixed.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Yes, we do seem to tell the truth quite a lot. Don't we?


Sweet, caring, docile, suave, calm men... honest, gentle, helpful...


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> Sweet, caring, docile, suave, calm men... honest, gentle, helpful...


*Gasps* So many compliments concentrated in such a cute little message! öAö Only you would be able to~ 

The dominating womans' dream man? öAö


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Scarab said:


> *Gasps* So many compliments concentrated in such a cute little message! öAö Only you would be able to~
> 
> The dominating womans' dream man? öAö


A gentleman in the streets, my king on the sheets


----------



## veritas97 (Jan 8, 2014)

Scarab said:


> *Snorgles~* You'll have to excuse the delay; took quite some time to conjure this platter of delicious rainbows, clouds, flower petals and other delicious treats for you~ *Hands you the platter full of delicious things*
> 
> I thought you would like those roses.  But, I feel like there is something missing~ *Hands you a box full of chocolate*
> 
> ...


Mmmm! You smell of vanilla, aftershave, and absolute sunshine! Delish! *starts munching* You didn- *nom, nom* 't have to! 

Scarab was a hint, so I put two and two together! :wink: (although it was more of me stalking your introduction thread, followed by an intense Halo research, but I figured this was the less impressive way to phrase it) It's okay, your secret is safe with me. 

*blushes* Aw, you're too much! 

My dear, I'm afraid I'm too lousy at this flirting thread. You're too lovely, too sweet, and I am glad I met you. I wish to see you around more often. *kisses you on the cheek* roud:


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Yeah, mostly I just had to find my focus. Too much Ni trips me up sometimes.
> 
> Hmm, I want to make a clever retort to the rental question. But I would rather just say yes.  You can have me for the day~
> 
> Also, glad to see you, @Modal Soul . IIRC, we were largely on the same page about something...


*claps hands in joy* yay! What's the price?
And yeah , as if you'd leave for the evening 


P.s this thread just made me realize that in real life i flirt about 90% with body language and say only very few things. I talk less when i lfirt than normally....No wonder mny guys think i'm shy and/or inrtroverted.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> A gentleman in the streets, my king on the sheets


Th-th-th-the sh-sh-shee-e-e-eets? 












trolololama said:


> Mmmm! You smell of vanilla, aftershave, and absolute sunshine! Delish! *starts munching* You didn- *nom, nom* 't have to!
> 
> Scarab was a hint, so I put two and two together! :wink: (although it was more of me stalking your introduction thread, followed by an intense Halo research, but I figured this was the less impressive way to phrase it) It's okay, your secret is safe with me.
> 
> ...


So many good things in one odour~ Oh, but I just had to.

You must be quite the Halo fan, eh? *Plays along* ;D Phew, can't let it be known publicly before Halo 5 is released.

And there is certainly more to come. :3

Oh, not at all. You are quite proficient at it~ Who knows, I might show up when one least expects it. öAö *Gasps* A-a-a kiss on the cheek?


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

papillons said:


> P.s this thread just made me realize that in real life i flirt about 90% with body language and say only very few things. I talk less when i lfirt than normally....No wonder mny guys think i'm shy and/or inrtroverted.


Oh, but sometimes saying nothing is better than saying anything. And, being shy and beautiful can be quite good~ (;


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Th-th-th-the sh-sh-shee-e-e-eets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A
D
O
R
A
B
L
E

I just want to snuggle you so much now


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> A
> D
> O
> R
> ...


Obviously, not as adorable as you. ÖuÖ

The Øresund Bridge is open right now I believe~ öAö


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Obviously, not as adorable as you. ÖuÖ
> 
> The Øresund Bridge is open right now I believe~ öAö


Since there is no windy today


----------



## Dabbling (Nov 2, 2013)

@SimplisticFortitude
Looks like you're learning to relax quite nicely...


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Th-th-th-the sh-sh-shee-e-e-eets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just had to sneak in to agree with @trolololama and @FePa. 

Scarab, you're just too damn adorable! Don't know what we're going to do with you! 

*has some ideas...* 

Okay, back to the real world. Carry on! *blows kisses all around*


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

papillons said:


> That's a pity. What do you have to lose?


Interest. Time. I don't really focus outward much.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Interest. Time. I don't really focus outward much.


You still have a lot of time ahead of you
(Yes, I snopped) so try to smell some flowers once in awhile...
Everything in life is experience and takes you to your desired self improvement.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> It seems you have two partially opposing characteristics, a desire not to control, combined with a predisposition for taking control if needed. I don't consider this a problem at all. Except maybe if you're trying to start a relationship with someone who is less fluid about control. But maybe this is because I'm not clearly a leader or a follower either.


Let's say my Fi-Te combo is equally strong in both sides and twist around with the situation. 
Example, last vacation I've decided to let my ESTJ father and INFJ brother organize everything, I went with the flow, didn't even want to know the time of the flight, nothing. 
It was great ! I really relaxed, we all had a great time. They were constantly checking on me, what did I wanted to do (knowing my history of deciding for the family what i wanted, otherwise stress to everybody !!!) And I was always, ok, anything, I trust you. ..

Until we had a flat tire when leaving to the airport. 

I let them working with that for about an hour, while I was sit on the couch playing with my child.
After that time I went to check, what was taking so long. There was a problem with the screws (they were stuck and already spanning from the effort). The guys were pissed, angry with each other, sweaty, the women distraught, chaos

I took over, gave instructions to everyone (you, go pick up cold water for us, you, my toilet bag, you, call the pool guy of the hotel, you, go find us some kitchen paper towel)
I set up the wet paper around the screws for traction, the pool cleaning broomstick for leverage, sprayed my hair silicone around the screws and puf, they came out effortlessly. 

I drove to the airport because I confess, proudly (and modestly) that I'm a motherfucker great driver and they were tired. At the airport I kept the instructions giving mode (you, bags, you, hold the check in, you, be pretty) and we managed to get the plane on time, barely
)


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

FePa said:


> Physically, maybe
> I'm more for a silent leadership, not power struggle
> 
> Side note: I have the tendency to try to guide at dancing, it's awful, *I really need a high skilled dancing partner to be able to relax. Or one that is ok with my gently guiding him to lead me.*
> ...


Oh hai  You don't even have to guide, I just do what I do.

Dancing is awesome, I don't really lead, I just go with the flow but the amount of mother effers that don't have rhythm is shocking.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Oh hai  You don't even have to guide, I just do what I do.
> 
> Dancing is awesome, I don't really lead, I just go with the flow but the amount of mother effers that don't have rhythm is shocking.


I wonder if another intuitive woman would do the trick without guidance ...

*dreamy eyes*

Hey, stop putting naughty thoughts in my mind !!!






















*too late*


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

@WT_Neptune 
Want to cuddle ?


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

FePa said:


> @WT_Neptune
> Want to cuddle ?


Close, but I'm an F, not a T.


----------



## Dabbling (Nov 2, 2013)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> You have been a good teacher in the past. May I have one more lesson?
> *takes your hand like a gentleman*


I offered you a lesson in technique, and you were an apt pupil. But your charm is entirely innate. I think you are well beyond my lessons now.

*relaxes and enjoys the dance*


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Interest. Time. I don't really focus outward much.


I guess i'd like that


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

@FePa: Hair product to the rescue :tongue:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

papillons said:


> Haha in dancing there is always one leading and one following. It's actually a fun way to check if you can click with a guy or not
> 
> And actually it's only wrestling when both want to lead or both want to follow...


Not really. It depends on the kind of dancing that you're doing. If it's ballroom/latin type dancing, then yes for sure. But there are other forms of partner dancing where neither partner leads nor follows, or where the roles are interchangeable.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

papillons said:


> It's normal not to let anyone lead you with fewer masculine energy than you. That's when women step up and feel like they have to be 'the man' themselves (so men are partially to blame for this too )
> 
> And yes that's what i thought oyu meant. What i was trying to say is that leading in dancing is not physical for the most part, so you'll test compatibility way beyond the physical.


Okay, I'm sorry but I just have to address this. 

What the heck is normal? Relationships are a partnership, and the way that partnership looks should be based on the individuals involved in that partnership, not on some self- or other-imposed view of what's "normal" and what's not normal. That may fit for some people, but when it doesn't fit that's what leads to dissatisfaction and dysfunction in relationships. There are many ways to be "normal" for the individual/couple that might not be "normal" for others outside of that relationship. Thank god we no longer live in a society that can dictate to us how men and women -- or men and men and women and women -- have to behave with each other. 

Okay, rant over...and now I have to go to the gym for my weekly torture experience....


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Oh, a bit mischievous are we? [: I just adore mischievous people, especially you. ÖuÖ
> 
> I have some amazing Swedish tap water, tapped from a very special location -- my kitchen~ ...Hmmm, would have been so much better if I had a faucet in my bedroom. *Idea* Install faucet in bedroom.
> 
> *Blushes* I-I-I...W-was that...I...*Incomprehensible muttering*


My my, Mr. Scarab. What has you so nervous? Just what would you do with a faucet in your bedroom? *stares at you with trusting wide-eyed innocence*


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Not really. It depends on the kind of dancing that you're doing. If it's ballroom/latin type dancing, then yes for sure. But there are other forms of partner dancing where neither partner leads nor follows, or where the roles are interchangeable.


Actually i don't think so. As soon as you dance close (body contact) , someone needs to take the lead , otherwise you bump into each other all the time. It's funny when you dance with strangers, it can be great and smoothless or you can bump against each other all the time making it impossible to dance together. Needless to say the latter is a tur n off...it makes me feel like we're not compatible.

Imo it doesn'tmatter whether it's 'fix steps' like in latin or ballroom dancing, or if you just do freestyle and close your eyes to the music  in the latter i actually think you need more coordination...


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> My my, Mr. Scarab. What has you so nervous? Just what would you do with a faucet in your bedroom? *stares at you with trusting wide-eyed innocence*


Y-y-your tongue just surprised me that's all...










Maybe then I could invite you in for a glass of water. ö///ö ...If you would like to of course.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Cold, dark, rainy...
I need a warm body next to mine! 
Candidates? *winks*


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

FePa said:


> Cold, dark, rainy...
> I need a warm body next to mine!
> Candidates? *winks*


I happen to be awake.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> I happen to be awake.


Huuummmm delicious
I even let you boss me around

Tell me what you'd do to me...


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> Cold, dark, rainy...
> I need a warm body next to mine!
> Candidates? *winks*


To get to have your luscious body next to me would certainly make my day~ Please, do let me heat your body with mine.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

FePa said:


> Huuummmm delicious
> I even let you boss me around
> 
> Tell me what you'd do to me...


I'm not even sure I'm allowed to say what I'd do on this forum. Ya know, I haven't ever PMed you yet.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

FePa said:


> Apparently we are all in the same room, so,...
> 
> *walks slowly from where @Scarab was massaging, watching him undress for @Lizabeth... takes @SimplisticFortitude by the waist, possessive, protective. .. guide him gently towards the big water bed, smiling coyly to the other couple, inviting them to joy us*


//leans over @FePa, kissing into her neck, and then rolling over to pull her closer next to me on the bed


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> Apparently we are all in the same room, so,...
> 
> *walks slowly from where @Scarab was massaging, watching him undress for @Lizabeth... takes @SimplisticFortitude by the waist, possessive, protective. .. guide him gently towards the big water bed, smiling coyly to the other couple, inviting them to joy us*


*Gazes upon @Lizabeth's swaying and alluring hips for a while as she walks away* *Looks over to the fun on the water bed and decides to join* Mmmmm, quite a pleasing sight you present FePa~


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Haha, I have to get ready for work soon too.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

:blushed:


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> //leans over @FePa, kissing into her neck, and then rolling over to pull her closer next to me on the bed


Between my two boy toys, I lay down, hair spread all over the pillow, eyes closed, smile on my face...
I hold you both by the neck, drawing close to my collarbone, feeling your breath on my skin...
The sensation of two different hands running all over my body makes me see stars already. ..
Huuummmm
*breaths heavily*
This feels so good !

I open my eyes a little bit and realize, in disappointment, that my articles are still in front of me and I must go back to work


Scarab said:


> *Gazes upon @Lizabeth's swaying and alluring hips for a while as she walks away* *Looks over to the fun on the water bed and decides to join* Mmmmm, quite a pleasing sight you present FePa~


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> Between my two boy toys, I lay down, hair spread all over the pillow, eyes closed, smile on my face...
> I hold you both by the neck, drawing close to my collarbone, feeling your breath on my skin...
> The sensation of two different hands running all over my body makes me see stars already. ..
> Huuummmm
> ...


Mmmm, back to work when you could be here with us? *Runs my fingers slowly across your ribs and kisses your neck* We have so much more to offer. *Nibbles your ear then whisper* We are afterall your boy toys, remember~


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> *grins appreciatively as her imagination explores the contours of Mr. Meeprs' words...and his body*


*smirks with desire and makes a sexual noise as he jumps into your imagination and feels the curves of your body* 
*He also gropes you a lot as well*




> Why, Mr. Meepers! *blushes*
> 
> (But yes...yes I think it does... *presses herself up against Mr. Meepers to see if she can hear the music)


*Moans in key* 



> *thoroughly enjoying all the stuff Mr. Meepers is doing behind the censorship*


<Message Redacted by PerC for being too sexy. Personality Cafe is not responsible for spontaneous orgasms that may occur>

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Mr. Meepers said:


> <Message Redacted by PerC for being too sexy. Personality Cafe is not responsible for spontaneous orgasms that may occur>


Please teach me how to write messages like that. öAö


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Scarab said:


> Please teach me how to write messages like that. öAö


It's simple... All you do is:

<Message redacted for being too kinky too handle.>

Oh, GOD. What have I done?!


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Torai said:


> It's simple... All you do is:
> 
> <Message redacted for being too kinky too handle.>
> 
> Oh, GOD. What have I done?!


*Gasps* It is that simple? öAö

*Whispers into Torai's ear* <Message redacted because it is too naughty for PerC to handle>

Holy crap! What have you unleashed! PerC wasn't ready for this! :shocked:


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Torai said:


> It's simple... All you do is:
> 
> <Message redacted for being too kinky too handle.>
> 
> Oh, GOD. What have I done?!


Torai, my love, I was wondering where would you be !

*runs to Torai, so excited and happy and clumsy as a perfect representative of those without any Se, trips over him, falling on top of all him manhood*
ops, what's that sweetie? Happy to see me ?


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Scarab said:


> *Gasps* It is that simple? öAö
> 
> *Whispers into Torai's ear* <Message redacted because it is too naughty for PerC to handle>
> 
> Holy crap! What have you unleashed! PerC wasn't ready for this! :shocked:


Damb
I see no difference since I access from tapatalk
:/
*curious*


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> Damb
> I see no difference since I access from tapatalk
> :/
> *curious*


That's...because I protected you from the explosion...*Gasps for air due to the severe injuries*


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

:shocked:

This thread got really spicy

<Message Redacted for referencing redacted portions of redacted messages>

:shocked:

<Redacted emoticon>
<4th, 5th, 6th, and 7th emoticons also redacted for showing emotions regarding redacted portions of a redacted message ... The first two emoticons are okay though>


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Scarab said:


> That's...because I protected you from the explosion...*Gasps for air due to the severe injuries*


hehehe I thought it would come in some special format, silly billy

*kisses Scarab's cheek, neck, chin, forehead, eye sockets, nose... stops and looks at him with a playful smile before planting a passionate kiss on his full, pink lips*


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

This thread is legitimately porn.
Not that I mind, I just.
I mean
only the ENFPs would to be honest, only the ENFPs.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Scarab said:


> To get to have your luscious body next to me would certainly make my day~ Please, do let me heat your body with mine.


^

INTJ quote of the year.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Bait


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Scarab said:


> *Caress your flaunted skin* How much fun we shall have on this special day. And we are two to show you the way to heaven~


Scratch that, this is the INTJ quote of the year.
lmfao, love it.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> hehehe I thought it would come in some special format, silly billy
> 
> *kisses Scarab's cheek, neck, chin, forehead, eye sockets, nose... stops and looks at him with a playful smile before planting a passionate kiss on his full, pink lips*


It came in a special packet...You returned~ How I've waited.

*Savours the passionate kiss for as long as possible* Mmmm, that was a good one~ You are really good at this. :3


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Thanks Bait


Who's the bait?


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

FePa said:


> Who's the bait?


The post was the bait. To be thanked. Guess that went over everyones' head.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> Who's the bait?


I...I have something to confess. I'm a trap...I might look like a man, but I'm really a woman...With a deep voice...And, a penis instead of a vagina...And, no mammaries.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Scarab said:


> I...I have something to confess. I'm a trap...I might look like a man, but I'm really a woman...With a deep voice...And, a penis instead of a vagina...And, no mammaries.


Still able to... you know. ..
:blushes lightly*
That thing, you know...
Don't make me say it...


















Pee standing up !


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Yeah, I'm going to have to continue to disagree. If you are vibing well with another person, you can follow each others' leads without having to have one person stay in the lead role all the time. It's actually a lot of fun that way. If you can't dance well with someone freestyle, it might just mean that the two of you are not coordinated/connected/paying attention to each other well enough to make it work (in dancing or in life). And with any style of dancing there's always the possibility of missteps and bumping into each other, whether there is one person in the lead or not. And sometimes that's what makes it fun.


I also still disagree xD how do you know which person is leading when if the leader and follower role changes mid-song? Bound to bump...

But anyway, i still <3 you


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

papillons said:


> I also still disagree xD how do you know which person is leading when if the leader and follower role changes mid-song? Bound to bump...
> 
> But anyway, i still <3 you


Then I guess I never actually danced right

I mean, when is the kind of non coreography dance (ballroom, salsa etc) because there was never a leader&follower...
Like, in romantic slow dance, is a simbiosi. .. or in bed, the same... 
A little bit for me, a little bit for you...


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Scratch that, this is the INTJ quote of the year.
> lmfao, love it.


*Grabs your ass*

...You know...Wouldn't want your ass to fall off...It looks way too good for that.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> Still able to... you know. ..
> :blushes lightly*
> That thing, you know...
> Don't make me say it...
> ...


Yes, how else would I be able to write your name in the snow? Wouldn't want to lose that ability.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

papillons said:


> I also still disagree xD how do you know which person is leading when if the leader and follower role changes mid-song? Bound to bump...
> 
> But anyway, i still <3 you


//Tugs on your hand.
Weren't we going somewhere?


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Yes, how else would I be able to write your name in the snow? Wouldn't want to lose that ability.


Grossly lovely
Hope we have some snow this year then

I'll expect a picture!


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> Grossly lovely
> Hope we have some snow this year then
> 
> I'll expect a picture!


I'm thinking about writing "With much love, from Santa Scarab" on the card. What do you think? :3


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

FePa said:


> Oh boy, this can get ugly!
> 
> I'm unable to control myself next to INTJs


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Scarab said:


> *Grabs your ass*
> 
> ...You know...Wouldn't want your ass to fall off...It looks way too good for that.


I would respond in kind but I'm so ill right now so I can't think anything flirtatious.

Instead I'm asking myself, why is the room spinning, and I do I want to pass out, throw up, or both?
:crying:

I'll just continue to lurk <3


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> I would respond in kind but I'm so ill right now so I can't think anything flirtatious.
> 
> Instead I'm asking myself, why is the room spinning, and I do I want to pass out, throw up, or both?
> :crying:
> ...


That's not good! ;A; I hope you'll get better soon.


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

FePa said:


> Then I guess I never actually danced right
> 
> I mean, when is the kind of non coreography dance (ballroom, salsa etc) because there was never a leader&follower...
> Like, in romantic slow dance, is a simbiosi. .. or in bed, the same...
> A little bit for me, a little bit for you...


You can give and tke as a leader and follower. Don't think they are related much. Have you never danced close with someone 'freestyle'? They show you when to go down or to the side etc by hand pressure or by doing it first etc. Otherwise you wouldn't know when and what to do next.

There obviously isn't a leader or follower if you are dancing seperate from each other.


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> //Tugs on your hand.
> Weren't we going somewhere?


Oh yes yes yes! Give me one more sec!

....
*kisses Feeps and Lizabeth goodbye*
Okay, ready! I forgot where we were going. Don't tell me, i want it to be a surprise


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

papillons said:


> You can give and tke as a leader and follower. Don't think they are related much. Have you never danced close with someone 'freestyle'? They show you when to go down or to the side etc by hand pressure or by doing it first etc. Otherwise you wouldn't know when and what to do next.
> 
> There obviously isn't a leader or follower if you are dancing seperate from each other.


Freestyle you mean physically separate, like, rock and roll, whatever, club dancing, etc ? If so, remember, I'm not American. Therefore, we don't dance those kind of dance WITH someone, rather than just close to someone, each on their own. 
In fact, we usually dance in groups, like in an little circle.


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

FePa said:


> Freestyle you mean physically separate, like, rock and roll, whatever, club dancing, etc ? If so, remember, I'm not American. Therefore, we don't dance those kind of dance WITH someone, rather than just close to someone, each on their own.
> In fact, we usually dance in groups, like in an little circle.


I'm not americam either but i only dance close with guys. It's just my dance style, not sure if it has a name. I just listen to the music and move, in coordination with the other person. Actually i danced with a guy from brazil and he said he'd move to my country if all girls there dance like me xD i asked him "can you go down?" during dancing and i meant just going to the floor together but obviously he took it way the wrong way haha great dancer but kissing him was like drowning in a swimming pool


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

Introverts are like little islands of wellness & SPA <3


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

And if i get to choose between a platinum card and an INTJ brain, i'll pick the latter for sure <3


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

*blinks eyes a few times*


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

papillons said:


> I'm not americam either but i only dance close with guys. It's just my dance style, not sure if it has a name. I just listen to the music and move, in coordination with the other person. Actually i danced with a guy from brazil and he said he'd move to my country if all girls there dance like me xD i asked him "can you go down?" during dancing and i meant just going to the floor together but obviously he took it way the wrong way haha great dancer but kissing him was like drowning in a swimming pool


Our men are just for fun

Arght, what, too much tongue ?


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

papillons said:


> And if i get to choose between a platinum card and an INTJ brain, i'll pick the latter for sure <3


Be careful what you wish for, a platinum card can be cancelled, a brain is not so easily replaced :tongue:


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

papillons said:


> And if i get to choose between a platinum card and an INTJ brain, i'll pick the latter for sure <3


If I got to choose between world domination and you, I would pick you~


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

FePa said:


> Our men are just for fun
> 
> Arght, what, too much tongue ?


They are. Good fun though  

Just weeeeeeeet. The brazilians i met were all very direct. And this one said to me "now you have to watch out, girl" when i danced for him xD it's a surefire way to make me continue doing what i'm doing. Already had this habit as a child to do whatever people prohibited to me haha he said to his friend that he doesn't understand me because i didn't wanna go home with him :-/


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry double post


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

papillons said:


> They are. Good fun though
> 
> Just weeeeeeeet. The brazilians i met were all very direct. And this one said to me "now you have to watch out, girl" when i danced for him xD it's a surefire way to make me continue doing what i'm doing. Already had this habit as a child to do whatever people prohibited to me haha he said to his friend that he doesn't understand me because i didn't wanna go home with him :-/


I can't stand this male style from my home country people... tsk tsk tsk


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

Scarab said:


> If I got to choose between world domination and you, I would pick you~


Aww because i'm your world already, right babe?


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

papillons said:


> Oh yes yes yes! Give me one more sec!
> 
> ....
> *kisses Feeps and Lizabeth goodbye*
> Okay, ready! I forgot where we were going. Don't tell me, i want it to be a surprise


Wait, what? You kissed them goodbye?


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

papillons said:


> Aww because i'm your world already, right babe?


You are my world
And more
And together we do
What no one else might dare to do

But, what am I
Alone, and without you
Why, nothing at all
Of course

'Cause you are my world
And so much more~


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Going to bed
Company? 

Where's @Lizabeth? ???
I miss you, honey!


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> Going to bed
> Company?
> 
> Where's @Lizabeth? ???
> I miss you, honey!


Oh why, yes. Looks like you've got a cozy bed~


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Wait, what? You kissed them goodbye?


Sorry kisses on the cheek i meant. You know, like this *muuaaah*


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

papillons said:


> Sorry kisses on the cheek i meant. You know, like this *muuaaah*


I'm not sure I want to know what all went on while I was gone.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Oh why, yes. Looks like you've got a cozy bed~


Come along, babe

Under the fluff dyne


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> Come along, babe
> 
> Under the fluff dyne


*Strips and jumps into the fluffy bed* Wow, it sure is cozy here with your luscious body next to me.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Scarab said:


> *Strips and jumps into the fluffy bed* Wow, it sure is cozy here with your luscious body next to me.


*leans on your strong shoulders, your arms around me... inhale deep and content*
Godnat lille skat


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> *leans on your strong shoulders, your arms around me... inhale deep and content*
> Godnat lille skat


God natt~ *Kisses your forehead*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr. Meepers said:


> *smirks with desire and makes a sexual noise as he jumps into your imagination and feels the curves of your body*
> *He also gropes you a lot as well*
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I guess I'll just have to blame you for that spontaneous orgasming then. *lays back and basks in the afterglow* 

Oh Meepers, what beautiful music your instrument makes...


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

papillons said:


> I also still disagree xD how do you know which person is leading when if the leader and follower role changes mid-song? Bound to bump...
> 
> But anyway, i still <3 you


Okay, sweetie, we'll agree to disagree *hugs*


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *gasps* You're leaving me? *tear*
> 
> Can I come? *smiles*


*Wipes off tear* I wish I didn't have to sleep, so I could finish what I started.

Of course you can! *Smiles playfully* Oh, btw. I sleep nude. Hope that's okey. ö-ö *Strips down into the nude and gets into bed* So, did you say you wanted to join me? :3


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> *Wipes off tear* I wish I didn't have to sleep, so I could finish what I started.
> 
> Of course you can! *Smiles playfully* Oh, btw. I sleep nude. Hope that's okey. ö-ö *Strips down into the nude and gets into bed* So, did you say you wanted to join me? :3


I'm totally fine with your nudity. 

*strips down and slides under the covers to snuggle with Scarab*

hmmm...cosy...*nuzzles your neck*


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> I'm totally fine with your nudity.
> 
> *strips down and slides under the covers to snuggle with Scarab*
> 
> hmmm...cosy...*nuzzles your neck*


*Drifts off into sleep next to the gorgeous lioness Liz*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> *Drifts off into sleep next to the gorgeous lioness Liz*


*whispers in your ear*: I expect you to make up for lost time in the morning, sugarlips.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Lizabeth said:


> Oh, you are smooth, sir. Very smooth! *wnk*


Not as smooth as your skin, baby.


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> I'm not sure I want to know what all went on while I was gone.


Nada. People here just give kisses on the cheeck to say hello or bye. Don't worry, you're still my number 1


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

papillons said:


> Nada. People here just give kisses on the cheeck to say hello or bye. Don't worry, you're still my number 1


Ugh. You're too sweet. It's kind of nice.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

LostFavor said:


> I'm gonna need a manual pretty soon, cause I'm getting lost in your eyes.
> 
> I think I took a wrong turn somewhere and the GPS is recalculating. Could you look up my location on google maps and see what they say? I want to figure out the distance between me and you.
> 
> ...


Soooooooo cheeze that is actually incredible sweet♥
Man, I like geeks


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *gasps* You're leaving me? *tear*
> 
> Can I come? *smiles*


And then you don't want us to twist your words... tsk tsk tsk


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Ugh. You're too sweet. It's kind of nice.


*kiss on the cheek* you too.


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

FePa said:


> And then you don't want us to twist your words... tsk tsk tsk


The naughtiness is in your head :wink:


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

FePa said:


> Soooooooo cheeze that is actually incredible sweet♥
> Man, I like geeks


Honey, you make my heart beat like an overheating graphics card. Got plenty of space for you on my hard drive.

Oh shit, I think I just bluescreened. Lemme reboot real quick. I'll use the one-finger-solution.

My computer is virus-free. I got anti-malware and everything. We can fileshare anytime, baby.

At this point, I'm not sure whether I'm flirting or writing one-liner computer innuendo jokes. I'm gonna go with both. Speaking of both, did you know that "both" has 4 letters? So does the word "love," which is represented visually with a picture of a heart. Hearts are one of 4 suits in a deck of cards. Suits are also a colloquial way to refer to a businessman. Businessmen are notorious for dressing up and wearing ties. Ties also has 4 letters and refers to a connection between two people when paired with the word "breaking," as in, "breaking ties." Breaking Bad is a TV show, wherein various people try to act like businessmen and sometimes break ties. There are two of them, key characters - both, like two capital Bs in Breaking Bad and throughout the show, they almost love each other at times.

And that's why it's time for me to go to bed, which by the way, is the same backwards as forwards if you reverse the image of the word (bed) and has two Bs if you count one in each horizontal direction.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

LostFavor said:


> Honey, you make my heart beat like an overheating graphics card. Got plenty of space for you on my hard drive.
> 
> Oh shit, I think I just bluescreened. Lemme reboot real quick. I'll use the one-finger-solution.
> 
> ...


I think my heart just got overloaded with all this energy, overheated and blew a fuse

Too much upload on my usb key


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

FePa said:


> And then you don't want us to twist your words... tsk tsk tsk


Oh, that time my words did not need any twisting. I meant exactly what I said *wink*


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Oh, that time my words did not need any twisting. I meant exactly what I said *wink*


You don't even imagine the private attention I'm receiving right now...

*eyes rolling*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> The naughtiness is in your head :wink:


Well, yes, @FePa's head is quite naughty. But this time the naughtiness was in my words too...:kitteh:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

LostFavor said:


> Honey, you make my heart beat like an overheating graphics card. Got plenty of space for you on my hard drive.
> 
> Oh shit, I think I just bluescreened. Lemme reboot real quick. I'll use the one-finger-solution.
> 
> ...


I thought that you were going to suggest that you and Feeps try breaking the bed. Now that would have een a perfect ending...:kitteh:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

FePa said:


> You don't even imagine the private attention I'm receiving right now...
> 
> *eyes rolling*


Noice! :wink:


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Lizabeth said:


> I thought that you were going to suggest that you and Feeps try breaking the bed. Now that would have een a perfect ending...:kitteh:


That's a great idea. I could still break the bed with you. Starting with a tacklehug!


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

FePa said:


> You don't even imagine the private attention I'm receiving right now...
> 
> *eyes rolling*


Private? I'd declare my adoration for you publicly! :kitteh:


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> You don't even imagine the private attention I'm receiving right now...
> 
> *eyes rolling*


Oh my, it must be quite the gentleman that gives you that attention~


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Scarab said:


> Oh my, it must be quite the gentleman that gives you that attention~


He must even call her m'lady. Truly, an alpha male of the greatest caliber. Thinking about his atheist views and intellect just makes me euphoric.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Torai said:


> He must even call her m'lady. Truly, an alpha male of the greatest caliber. Thinking about his atheist views and intellect just makes me euphoric.


He's probably all euphoric that you are euphoric because of him.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

So quiet here tonight...must be because my fellow ENFP goddesses are either sick or studying. 
@FePa, @DaphneDelRey...hope to see you soon! 
@Scarab, my sugarbabe, I just wanted to say thank you again for the morning glory. Hope to see you again soon too. 

And @Mr. Meepers? How's that instrument of yours? 

Oh dear...I shouldn't have come here just before bed...


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> So quiet here tonight...must be because my fellow ENFP goddesses are either sick or studying.
> @FePa, @DaphneDelRey...hope to see you soon!
> @Scarab, my sugarbabe, I just wanted to say thank you again for the morning glory. Hope to see you again soon too.
> 
> ...


Oh my, no need to thank me. It was all my pleasure~ I'm sure we will bump into eachother soon. :3


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

yeah...


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Oh my, no need to thank me. It was all my pleasure~ I'm sure we will bump into eachother soon. :3


Usually I try to avoid bumping into people...but in your case, I don't think I'd mind tripping over you at all! *wink*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

FePa said:


> View attachment 214442
> 
> 
> yeah...


:laughing:

Oh Feeps, honey -- what?!


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

*waves*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> *waves*


Hi there, sexy :wink:


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

@Lizabeth:

Will you stay on your best behavior?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> @Lizabeth:
> 
> Will you stay on your best behavior?


Do you want me to? *winks*


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Do you want me to? *winks*


If you're in the mood you're allowed to come and get me *wink*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> If you're in the mood you're allowed to come and get me *wink*


Oh, but sometimes a girl likes to be pursued...


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Oh, but sometimes a girl likes to be pursued...


But I also like to be pursued, maybe we can find an enjoyable compromise *blinking eyes*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> But I also like to be pursued, maybe we can find an enjoyable compromise *blinking eyes*


Hmmm...what do you have in mind, cutie?


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Hmmm...what do you have in mind, cutie?


I can start the playing and pursue you, just don't mistake it for me not wanting be pursued myself :wink:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> I can start the playing and pursue you, just don't mistake it for me not wanting be pursued myself :wink:


Hmmm...that sounds reasonable...


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

*approaches @Lizabeth, whispers in her ears*

Hey lovely *meow*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> *approaches @Lizabeth, whispers in her ears*
> 
> Hey lovely *meow*


*purrrs*

Hi handsome. 

*pinches your sweet behind*

How are you doing today?


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *purrrs*
> 
> Hi handsome.
> 
> ...


Fine, except for a few naughty thoughts *licks fingertip*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> Fine, except for a few naughty thoughts *licks fingertip*


Naughty thoughts? Well it sounds like you might need to be punished. Would you like to confess? *gazes sternly at HB, prepared to give him a sound spanking*


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Naughty thoughts? Well it sounds like you might need to be punished. Would you like to confess? *gazes sternly at HB, prepared to give him a sound spanking*


I was just thinking about what it would be like to be played with *innocent look*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> I was just thinking about what it would be like to be played with *innocent look*


Oh I'll play you like a fiddle if that's what you want *grins*


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Oh I'll play you like a fiddle if that's what you want *grins*


Does that mean you'll teach me your ways? *naughty*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> Does that mean you'll teach me your ways? *naughty*


If you feel like you're ready to learn. You've been a bad boy lately. *sternly slaps HB's bottom*


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> If you feel like you're ready to learn. You've been a bad boy lately. *sternly slaps HB's bottom*


For you I don't mind being a bad boy. *floating kiss*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> For you I don't mind being a bad boy. *floating kiss*


Well, then, I guess I will have to punish you
*pins HB to the wall and kisses him roughly*


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Well, then, I guess I will have to punish you
> *pins HB to the wall and kisses him roughly*


*enjoys punishment*

*Touches Lizabeths hair and realizes how soft it is*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> *enjoys punishment*
> 
> *Touches Lizabeths hair and realizes how soft it is*


*pulls back and raises eyebrow* You seem to be enjoying this too much. I'm not sure this punishment is harsh enough


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *pulls back and raises eyebrow* You seem to be enjoying this too much. I'm not sure this punishment is harsh enough


Does this mean you'll punish me more?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> Does this mean you'll punish me more?


:shocked:


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

This is literally just porn now.


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> :shocked:


There are other ways to play *wink*


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> This is literally just porn now.


I'm a terrible flirt unfortunately.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> There are other ways to play *wink*


lol HB! You have a very naughty mind!


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> This is literally just porn now.


I'm not sure. Seems a bit tame for that. I mean compa...*Coughs*


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> lol HB! You have a very naughty mind!


You haven't even seen half of it :wink:


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> I'm a terrible flirt unfortunately.


Yeah, in general it's all kind of disappointing.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> I'm a terrible flirt unfortunately.


lol sweetie -- you just need practice. you'll get in lots of it around here *wink* 


HumanBeing said:


> You haven't even seen half of it :wink:


oh, I believe you now. I think there are incredible depths of naughtiness still left to explore...

I have to go finish making dinner now, but we'll be sure to play again later :wink:


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

@DaphneDelRey:

Be careful not to open the naughtiness box, who knows what wil come out of it :wink:


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

HumanBeing said:


> @_DaphneDelRey_:
> 
> Be careful not to open the naughtiness box, who knows what wil come out of it :wink:


Walks right up to the box and...

opens it.
:tongue:


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Walks right up to the box and...
> 
> opens it.
> :tongue:


Do you have any idea what you're playing with? *intense look*


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

HumanBeing said:


> Do you have any idea what you're playing with? *intense look*


Well it does look kinda stiff... What is it? Show me!


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Well it does look kinda stiff... What is it? Show me!


I cannot show you, it's inappropriate for a flirting thread :wink:


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

HumanBeing said:


> I cannot show you, it's inappropriate for a flirting thread :wink:


Not in this thread :wink:

I guess I'll just have to get a good feel of it since you won't show me then.

Hmpfff


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Not in this thread :wink:
> *
> I guess I'll just have to get a good feel of it since you must show me then.*
> 
> Hmpfff


At the risk of asking a strange question, what exactly do you mean by this?


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

HumanBeing said:


> At the risk of asking a strange question, what exactly do you mean by this?


My bad! Corrected the post! I made a mistake.
:blushed:


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

@DaphneDelRey: I hope that feeling doesn't involve touching :wink:


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

HumanBeing said:


> @_DaphneDelRey_: I hope that feeling doesn't involve touching :wink:


 I was kinda hoping it would...


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> I was kinda hoping it would...


Well if your disappointed......... :wink:

Probably too late knowing me


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> I was kinda hoping it would...


You do realize that at some point i'll just start playing without being very considerate of the flirting rules *wink*


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Loaf said:


> Well if your disappointed......... :wink:
> 
> Probably too late knowing me


Not too late at all, I've just gotten comfy actually 



HumanBeing said:


> You do realize that at some point i'll just start playing without being very considerate of the flirting rules *wink*


:shocked: I wouldn't want you breaking any rules!
Or would I? :wink:


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Not too late at all, I've just gotten comfy actually


Good good. Comfy you say. Bed or sofa?


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Loaf said:


> Bed or sofa? ;;


Are you asking?
I'll go wherever you want me to


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Are you asking?
> I'll go wherever you want me to


Well duh 
Let's just say I'm not fussy, so wherever is nearest, unless you have any complaints


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Loaf said:


> Well duh
> Let's just say I'm not fussy, so wherever is nearest, unless you have any complaints


None whatsoever till I say "r yer cruisin' fer a bruisin?" till then, just do what you do best


----------



## BrokenBricks (Oct 19, 2014)

Flirt? GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(raises hands in the air in a tumultuous cloud of confusion as his circuits begin to overload and steam comes out of his ears)


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> None whatsoever till I say "r yer cruisin' fer a bruisin?" till then, just do what you do best


A bruisin you say, does that mean your gonna play rough? *moves closer, maintaining eye contact*


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Loaf said:


> A bruisin you say, does that mean your gonna play rough? *moves closer, maintaining eye contact*


*whispers in your ear* I'm gonna do whatever you want me to


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

FePa said:


> Spam, Liz
> Un-themed thread
> Messy & random
> (As our brains)


You know... I know a few ways we could make it messier. :wink:


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Torai said:


> You know... I know a few ways we could make it messier. :wink:


Bring it on, love
I surely need some of your energy


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Is that really "yarn" you're playing with? *eyes Scarab suspiciously* :wink:


Hmmmmmm, yes. It was me coping with you not being here~ Didn't work though. ):


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Torai said:


> You know... I know a few ways we could make it messier. :wink:


I can't miss this! 

*Bringing-popcorn-and-a-foldable-chair-to-watch-the-scene cliché*


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> So HB, darling, the whole purpose of this thread was to give you and the other INTJ's a chance to practice your flirting skills with us friendly and supportive and shamelessly flirtatious ENFPs. We make it easy for ya! So no excuses -- jump in there and work your magic. I know you've got it. You weren't doing so badly the first day, you know. You just have to tap into your inner Don Juan or whatever sex god it is that you pray to. :tongue:
> 
> (*hint -- maybe try flirting less with cute female anime characters if you're trying to hook a "straight" girl :wink: I mean their cute, and maybe hot for a "straight" guy, but not something that's going to get us all hot and bothered)


I didn't pick them for their hotness, but I'll try to find cute anime male pictures, which are *much* rarer. I suppose my imagination will have to do :tongue:

*walks up to Lizabeth, whispers in her ear "you don't know what you've gotten yourself into" and kisses her on the cheek*


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

*watching and waiting*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Hmmmmmm, yes. It was me coping with you not being here~ Didn't work though. ):


Awwww! My poor lonely Scarab *snuggles you affectionately*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> I didn't pick them for their hotness, but I'll try to find cute anime male pictures, which are *much* rarer. I suppose my imagination will have to do :tongue:
> 
> *walks up to Lizabeth, whispers in her ear "you don't know what you've gotten yourself into" and kisses her on the cheek*


*grins* now that's a good start. You know we EFNP's like a good mystery

*leans in and whispers back in your ear* I like getting into things that I shouldn't. I'm a very naughty girl *blows softly in your ear*


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Awwww! My poor lonely Scarab *snuggles you affectionately*


*Snorgles you* You are so cute when you are affectionate~ ö///ö

I sure like this ribbon~


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> *Snorgles you* You are so cute when you are affectionate~ ö///ö
> 
> I sure like this ribbon~


Awww, no YOU'RE so cute! *squeezes her adorable little sugarbear*


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *grins* now that's a good start. You know we EFNP's like a good mystery
> 
> *leans in and whispers back in your ear* I like getting into things that I shouldn't. I'm a very naughty girl *blows softly in your ear*


*grabs Lizabeths hands, drags her along, looks her in the eyes and asks*

What is your deepest desire?


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

*waits for @Lizabeth to reveal one of her layers, so I can gently peel it off layer by layer until there is only you, me and intimacy* *licks fingertip subtly*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> *grabs Lizabeths hands, drags her along, looks her in the eyes and asks*
> 
> What is your deepest desire?





HumanBeing said:


> *waits for @Lizabeth to reveal one of her layers, so I can gently peel it off layer by layer until there is only you, me and intimacy* *licks fingertip subtly*


*grins* So I see that frisky Dr. Being is back. Just what are you planning to do with those moistened fingertips, Dr. Being?


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *grins* So I see that frisky Dr. Being is back. Just what are you planning to do with those moistened fingertips, Dr. Being?


Nothing yet my dear, first I will have to play with your mind, tease you a bit *wink*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> Nothing yet my dear, first I will have to play with your mind, tease you a bit *wink*


Oh really? *looks mildly intrigued* And just how do you plan on going about that, Dr. Being? *slides a hand inside your crisp clean white coat*


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Oh really? *looks mildly intrigued* And just how do you plan on going about that, Dr. Being? *slides a hand inside your crisp clean white coat*


Maybe find a quiet place and talk about the meaning of life, and *cheesy mode on* how we fit it into it *cheesy mode off*

We can just improvise, warm eachother up, and then we can redefine the meaning of naughty *blow kiss*


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Awww, no YOU'RE so cute! *squeezes her adorable little sugarbear*


*Snuggles up against Lizabeth* *Grins*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> Maybe find a quiet place and talk about the meaning of life, and *cheesy mode on* how we fit it into it *cheesy mode off*
> 
> We can just improvise, warm eachother up, and then we can redefine the meaning of naughty *blow kiss*


*grabs hold of kiss and places it on her tongue*

I loave a naughty nerd *placing my hands on your chest* and I'd love to figure out the meaning of how you fit into me....


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> *Snuggles up against Lizabeth* *Grins*


*nestles Scarab to her bosom* Are you comfy there sweetie?


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *nestles Scarab to her bosom* Are you comfy there sweetie?


More comfortable than I've ever been~

You sure have a nice pair.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> More comfortable than I've ever been~
> 
> You sure have a nice pair.


Why thank you, sweet one. Feel free to nestle in as deeply as you want to...


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Why thank you, sweet one. Feel free to nestle in as deeply as you want to...


*Ties a red ribbon around your chest* Yes, that'll do~ *Snuggles up against your bossom yet again*


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *grabs hold of kiss and places it on her tongue*
> 
> I loave a naughty nerd *placing my hands on your chest* and I'd love to figure out the meaning of how you fit into me....


Oh Lizabeth *quick kiss on her mouth* *hihi*

Let me hold you and together we'll figure out how we can make it fit *hug*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> Oh Lizabeth *quick kiss on her mouth* *hihi*
> 
> Let me hold you and together we'll figure out how we can make it fit *hug*


*savours the kiss on her tongue and on her lips* 

Well, darling, that will partly depend on what you're planning to fit where *meaningful stare*


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *savours the kiss on her tongue and on her lips*
> 
> Well, darling, that will partly depend on what you're planning to fit where *meaningful stare*


Lets start with fitting into each others arms and enjoying the moment together *attentive look*

I'm not quite ready to be deflowered just yet *wink*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> Lets start with fitting into each others arms and enjoying the moment together *attentive look*
> 
> I'm not quite ready to be deflowered just yet *wink*


Who said anything about deflowering? *looks shocked* Is that where your naughty naughty mind went? *winks*

*snuggles up to you and kisses your nose*


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Who said anything about deflowering? *looks shocked* Is that where your naughty naughty mind went? *winks*


You were a bit suggestive with "the meaning of how you fit into me" *wink*

You have no idea where my naughty mind went :tongue:



Lizabeth said:


> *snuggles up to you and kisses your nose*


*gently plays with Lizabeths hair*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> You were a bit suggestive with "the meaning of how you fit into me" *wink*
> 
> You have no idea where my naughty mind went :tongue:
> 
> ...


There's a lot of things that can fit in a lot of places that do not involve deflowering you *flicks your ear with my tongue*


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> There's a lot of things that can fit in a lot of places that do not involve deflowering you *flicks your ear with my tongue*


*wraps Lizabeth in a giant ribbon*

*runs index finger down Lizabeths back* *whispers* Are you enjoying this? Relax and let me spoil you for a little while *innocent kiss on the cheek*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> *wraps Lizabeth in a giant ribbon*
> 
> *runs index finger down Lizabeths back* *whispers* Are you enjoying this? Relax and let me spoil you for a little while *innocent kiss on the cheek*


*shivers in delight and nods silently while gazing trustingly into HB's eyes*


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

FePa said:


> Bring it on, love
> I surely need some of your energy


I have a feeling in my loins that won't quit around you... I think I might need to pin you to a rug, rip your clothes off, and start touching a few spots of yours.

Don't worry. All you need to do is relax and look into my eyes. That is, when I'm not doing naughty things to you with my lips and tongue. :wink:


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *shivers in delight and nods silently while gazing trustingly into HB's eyes*


*kisses Lizabeth on the mouth* *moves down to neck* *leaves a minor suction mark*

*runs nose over the center of her body while caressing the sides with my hands gently*

*picks up the still tied Lizabeth and holds her tight, standing behind her* Do you enjoy being tied up? *kisses back of neck*


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

What? ERP? Personality Cafe?


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> What? ERP? Personality Cafe?


Yes, the S&R subforum has been infected with a human version of IIV-6/CrIV; symptoms such as ERP is very common~


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> *kisses Lizabeth on the mouth* *moves down to neck* *leaves a minor suction mark*
> 
> *runs nose over the center of her body while caressing the sides with my hands gently*
> 
> *picks up the still tied Lizabeth and holds her tight, standing behind her* Do you enjoy being tied up? *kisses back of neck*


Well sweetie...I'd be a little worried if it weren't for the fact that we ENFPs can't really be tied up unless we want to be. *turns my head to lick your neck*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> What? ERP? Personality Cafe?


*ahem* You might be too young to be here, son. *stern look*


----------



## nonstampcollector (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't know how to flirt, so I'll pose a question: If we were technologically capable to build them, would you live in one of the three proposed 'Island' space colonies, which one and why?


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

nonstampcollector said:


> I don't know how to flirt, so I'll pose a question: If we were technologically capable to build them, would you live in one of the three proposed 'Island' space colonies, which one and why?


Questions in the other thread, please

Unless you would like us to answer while sitting in your lap
*winks*


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *ahem* You might be too young to be here, son. *stern look*


I think you're confused, I may not be in my late 20's or 30's but I'm pretty sure my appendages/parts work far better then the vast majority of everyone in this thread. Son. (^:


----------



## nonstampcollector (Jul 21, 2014)

FePa said:


> Questions in the other thread, please
> 
> Unless you would like us to answer while sitting in your lap
> *winks*


If sitting in my lap will give me answer... why not?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> *approaches Lizabeth from behind, puts arms around her tightly and puts my hands around her mouth* *kisses behind her ear* Do you want to know what it's like to be muzzled? *licks her ear*


*bites your fingers and flips you over on your back before pouncing on top of you* An ENFP never takes kindly to muzzles. Unless they're like this: *muzzles you with a long sensual kiss*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> A mere INTJ? And here I thought I was a special INTJ. ):
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


*hugs Scarab comfortingly* no, sweetie, she was talking about @jeb and his attempt to drive a wedge between us, when that wedge was not himself (which would have been much more welcome and acceptable, by the way)

And sweetie, since you were already throwing yourself at my dear sister @FePa, and I am not the jealous possessive type, yes I was prepared to share you. Since jeb turned us down, you can be the INTJ filling in our sandwich if you'd like.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Going back to bed...just pulling a Feeps and posting after I had to get up to go to the bathroom. *blows kisses all around*

And @Daleks-exterminate, I think you're going to have to do something to make @Torai feel better.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *hugs Scarab comfortingly* no, sweetie, she was talking about @jeb and his attempt to drive a wedge between us, when that wedge was not himself (which would have been much more welcome and acceptable, by the way)
> 
> And sweetie, since you were already throwing yourself at my dear sister @FePa, and I am not the jealous possessive type, yes I was prepared to share you. Since jeb turned us down, you can be the INTJ filling in our sandwich if you'd like.


But she quoted something about me. Did I misunderstood her post? öAö

Sandwich filling! Yay!


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *bites your fingers and flips you over on your back before pouncing on top of you* An ENFP never takes kindly to muzzles. Unless they're like this: *muzzles you with a long sensual kiss*


That would be an interesting way to run out of breath *hihi*


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *holds twinny Feeps in a concilliatory embrace* there there, sis, didn't you see my subsequent post? Yes, I let the INTJ lead me astray, but it was only for a moment. And yes you're right, you did gift me free rein over the lovely INTJs we were sharing, and I appreciate that.
> 
> *hisses at @jeb: Do you see what you've done?* :angry:


That's ok, sweetie. 
I know our strong bond and love are never to be dissolved by men. 
They are transitory anyways right? 
Until something better comes along and distracts us.
Hihihihi
*winks evilly at you indicating to keep up the charade stereotyped of flighty ENFPs*


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Side note: lack of brain cells to play the next two weeks. 
Please don't quote or mention me, because I won't reply on time and with coherence


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

* *






FePa said:


> Side note: lack of brain cells to play the next two weeks.
> Please don't quote or mention me, because I won't reply on time and with coherence








FePa said:


> They are transitory anyways right?


What are we? Sex toys? :shocked:


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Scarab said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only for sex, silly Billy


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> Not only for sex, silly Billy


Are we not good enough to be sex toys? :shocked:


* *


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Are we not good enough to be sex toys? :shocked:
> 
> 
> * *


I don't know if posting a strange looking robot with a monstrous looking beak is the best way of selling yourself as a sextoy, sweetie. 

And she said that you're NOT ONLY for sex, darling. She means that we have a much broader range of use for you...I mean, that you're complex special beings who we would never dream of objectifying in any way!


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> I don't know if posting a strange looking robot with a monstrous looking beak is the best way of selling yourself as a sextoy, sweetie.
> 
> And she said that you're NOT ONLY for sex, darling. She means that we have a much broader range of use for you...I mean, that you're complex special beings who we would never dream of objectifying in any way!


But Legion is a sex god~ And I was trying to make it look as if I was sarcastic. :|

I know, I was just joking around.  ...B-b-but I want to be objectified~


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> But Legion is a sex god~ And I was trying to make it look as if I was sarcastic. :|
> 
> I know, I was just joking around.  ...B-b-but I want to be objectified~


lol sugarbear, you don't have to explain your jokes to me. I knew you were joking, and I was joking too 

And don't worry *slaps your sugary sweet ass* you'll get plenty of objectification around here if you really want it.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> lol sugarbear, you don't have to explain your jokes to me. I knew you were joking, and I was joking too
> 
> And don't worry *slaps your sugary sweet ass* you'll get plenty of objectification around here if you really want it.


I was outplayed by Lizabeth! öAö ...Well, that should have been expected after witnessing your flip-over move. :blushed:

Hurray! Objectify me~!


* *




A mug.


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Be careful what you wish for @Scarab :wink:


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> Be careful what you wish for @Scarab :wink:


I always am~


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> Be careful what you wish for @Scarab :wink:


:dry:

Do I have to kiss you to shut you up again?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> I always am~


There's a good boy *gives Scarab a special treat*

Use your imagination on that one :wink:


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> :dry:
> 
> Do I have to kiss you to shut you up again?


I was merely subtly attempting to warn of the dangers of objectification, perhaps a bit too subtle :tongue:

I'm afraid kissing won't help in cases like these.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> I was merely subtly attempting to warn of the dangers of objectification, perhaps a bit too subtle :tongue:
> 
> I'm afraid kissing won't help in cases like these.


*pouts* Why you always gotta be so INTJ and suck the fun out things? lol


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

FePa said:


> Life is not fair anyways
> 
> 
> Sexy Swede !!
> ...


Whoa! Hi sweetie...
*quickly hugs @_FePa_ & slowly moves backwards out of thread*


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Scarab said:


> Oh. My. Gosh...Do my eyes deceive me or is the enchanting, and captivating @_Swede_ lurking amongst us peasants? Where is your litter and servants? :shocked:


No. I mean yes. That is, no, I was never here. ;-)


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *pouts* Why you always gotta be so INTJ and suck the fun out things? lol


I'm an INTJ, so to some extent I'm always pulled towards my natural mode of being. Especially if something threathens my Ni or Fi, and I'm not a 100% sure that both the situation is playful and the people are aware of the implications/risks of doing certain things (outside the playful context). 

Sometimes my actions are uncalled for in hindsight, but I do not continiously suppress my Te, so sometimes I almost automatically try to remove ambiguity. I'll try to correct it and if that turns out to be not practically possible, then I will simply withdraw from this thread.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> I'm an INTJ, so to some extent I'm always pulled towards my natural mode of being. Especially if something threathens my Ni or Fi, and I'm not a 100% sure that both the situation is playful and the people are aware of the implications/risks of doing certain things (outside the playful context).
> 
> Sometimes my actions are uncalled for in hindsight, but I do not continiously suppress my Te, so sometimes I almost automatically try to remove ambiguity. I'll try to correct it and if that turns out to be not practically possible, then I will simply withdraw from this thread.


OMG, you just made me laugh so hard with this one *hugs HB affectionately* Don't worry, I get you. I just find it funny, is all. Trust me, I would never intentionally objectify anyone in anyway other than fun and if I'm sure they're a willing participant in the play. If I thought that Scarab really wanted to be my helpless sex slave, to be treated as a meanngless toy rather than an actual human being (in any way other than a playful pretend way) I wouldn't be encouraging him either. That's not how I operate. Everything is just play here.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> I'm an INTJ, so to some extent I'm always pulled towards my natural mode of being. Especially if something threathens my Ni or Fi, and I'm not a 100% sure that both the situation is playful and the people are aware of the implications/risks of doing certain things (outside the playful context).
> 
> Sometimes my actions are uncalled for in hindsight, but I do not continiously suppress my Te, so sometimes I almost automatically try to remove ambiguity. I'll try to correct it and if that turns out to be not practically possible, then I will simply withdraw from this thread.


Oh, and please don't withdraw from the thread. There will always be misunderstandings. I'm not mad at you at all, so please don't take it to heart.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> There's a good boy *gives Scarab a special treat*
> 
> Use your imagination on that one :wink:


I can't; I'm only an object with no original thoughts~


* *




:mellow:


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Swede said:


> No. I mean yes. That is, no, I was never here. ;-)


*Does actually not reply to your nonexistent post*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> I can't; I'm only an object with no original thoughts~
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


lol, I see through you my pet...you're just baiting me into being very naughtily explicit! :kitteh:

I'm going to behave myself for now, though. I'm trying to make myself go back to my housework and I don't need the distractions :wink:


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> lol, I see through you my pet...you're just baiting me into being very naughtily explicit! :kitteh:
> 
> I'm going to behave myself for now, though. I'm trying to make myself go back to my housework and I don't need the distractions :wink:


Such insight~!

Have fun with amazing housework!


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Scarab said:


> *Does actually not reply to your nonexistent post*


Phew... I managed to get by undetected... *wipes sweat off forehead*


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Swede said:


> Phew... I managed to get by undetected... *wipes sweat off forehead*


*Motion sensor alarm goes off*


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Scarab said:


> *Motion sensor alarm goes off*


Ugh, and here I was congratulating myself on how clever and inconspicuous I was... :-(
Well then - CHIAO! *salutes everyone & skips out while whistling the Swedish national anthem obnoxiously loudly*


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

Swede said:


> *salutes everyone & skips out while whistling the Swedish national anthem obnoxiously loudly*


*checks hidden cameras to make sure blackmail material has been collected*


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Swede said:


> Ugh, and here I was congratulating myself on how clever and inconspicuous I was... :-(
> Well then - CHIAO! *salutes everyone & skips out while whistling the Swedish national anthem obnoxiously loudly*


You are way too conspicuous due to your shining presence and beauty~


----------



## Dabbling (Nov 2, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> No lies. It's true! We've trapped -- I mean welcomed -- at least 6 INxJ's in our web -- I mean our questions to an ENFP thread. It's sort of a hotel california situation for them. Right @_Dabbling_? (@FePa, do you have that muzzle for @_HumanBeing_?)


Errr...yes, @jeb, I do have to admit that there are a number of *cough* regular visitors to the ENFP thread she mentions...

[but we know we can leave whenever we want to.... And sometimes it's more like an INxJ chat thread.] 

for you @jeb, your favourite... :shocked:


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> OMG, you just made me laugh so hard with this one *hugs HB affectionately* Don't worry, I get you. I just find it funny, is all. Trust me, I would never intentionally objectify anyone in anyway other than fun and if I'm sure they're a willing participant in the play. If I thought that Scarab really wanted to be my helpless sex slave, to be treated as a meanngless toy rather than an actual human being (in any way other than a playful pretend way) I wouldn't be encouraging him either. That's not how I operate. Everything is just play here.


For you I know that you wouldn't do this, but for others I'm still occasionally triggered. Not to say that it's correct way of responding, I'm just being truthful about why it happens.



Lizabeth said:


> Oh, and please don't withdraw from the thread. There will always be misunderstandings. I'm not mad at you at all, so please don't take it to heart.


I know you're not mad. But I simply don't want to imbalance this thread too much.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> For you I know that you wouldn't do this, but for others I'm still occasionally triggered. Not to say that it's correct way of responding, I'm just being truthful about why it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're not mad. But I simply don't want to imbalance this thread too much.


Well, maybe you would be balancing rather than unbalancing it? Sometimes we might need the reminders.


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Well, maybe you would be balancing rather than unbalancing it? Sometimes we might need the reminders.


Maybe, but in general this is a playful thread :wink:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

HumanBeing said:


> Maybe, but in general this is a playful thread :wink:


But play can get out of hand sometimes. And it's not like you hammer on about stuff once someone confirms for you that it was just a joke. You're good that way.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

I want to be someone's sex toy... If they'd like to touch me through this pretty dress... :wink:


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

*is mildly curious how @Torai looks in his dress*

Why do you wear dresses? I ask this sincerely and curiously.


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

*approaches @Lizabeth from the back* Can I take a bit out of you? *kiss*


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

HumanBeing said:


> *is mildly curious how @Torai looks in his dress*
> 
> Why do you wear dresses? I ask this sincerely and curiously.


Because they make me feel ladylike. :kitteh:


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Torai said:


> Because they make me feel ladylike. :kitteh:


Do you look pretty in them?


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

HumanBeing said:


> Do you look pretty in them?


Meh, I'm getting there.

The stubble is the big issue now. I have light skin and dark hair, so it's impossible to cover it up with straight foundation.


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Torai said:


> Meh, I'm getting there.
> 
> The stubble is the big issue now. I have light skin and dark hair, so it's impossible to cover it up with straight foundation.


Fortunately ladylike ness is also an inner quality, so even with stubble it's possible.


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

pickup lines from the autie ENFP: Hey you know you’re super aesthetically pleasing. Wait no, not like that—put your shirt back on—don’t touch me just—stay right there. Just let me keep looking at you.Thanks.


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

Torai said:


> Meh, I'm getting there. The stubble is the big issue now. I have light skin and dark hair, so it's impossible to cover it up with straight foundation.


 Amen! I do the same thing, except I don't really have the stubble problem... My hair is reddish-blonde. ^^; (I already look overly feminine, heh.)


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

HorrorHound said:


> Amen! I do the same thing, except I don't really have the stubble problem... My hair is reddish-blonde. ^^; (I already look overly feminine, heh.)


Well, I was told I have pretty eyes, lovely hair, and the right kind of lips to avoid lip-liner, so I got that going for me.

Oh, and I was mistaken for a girl from far away and a drunk guy in a straight bar said he would totally do me, so... That's cool, I guess.

But I totally just posted this to bump the thread so things can get steamy. :blushed:


----------



## amoon (Aug 24, 2013)

*peeks* 

*drops things* 

*runs away*


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

amoon said:


> *peeks*
> 
> *drops things*
> 
> *runs away*


Hey a moon, you dropped your stars. Allow me to pick them up for you. 

Speaking of stars, there's a star going supernova in my pants. 

And by that I mean, there's literally a star in my left pocket that's goes to explode and destroy everything around it. I suggest you get as far out of the blast radius as possible.

And please, tell me family I love them. But only platonically. Incest is creepy.


----------

